# Iam looking for insulated  blankets



## rolling smk bbq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello evey one, this may not be the correct place for this sorry. I am looking to purchase some insulated blankets for my smoker, she a big old girl made from a 200 gal propane cylindar and it  is a reverse smoker does a great job,I need the blankets to keep the temp up for smoking in the winter time up in ct. its a shame to let the old girl sit all winter when i could be doing some  BBQ,

any help would be greatly accepeted, thank you , if your looking you aint a cooking.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is an assortment of welding blankets..   Dave

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...lanket&sprefix=welding+blan,instant-video,367


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 24, 2012)

You can also find them at Harbor Freight.


----------



## rolling smk bbq (Oct 25, 2012)

Dave thank you for the information, have you ever used them before? or has ano one else used these?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2012)

Rolling Smk BBQ said:


> Dave thank you for the information, have you ever used them before? or has ano one else used these?


RS, morning..... I put "insulating blanket" in our handy dandy search bar and here is what came up....    There may be revues on different types of blankets for your to make an informed decision on....    Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=insulating+blanket


----------

